# Three things I learned about Steelhead fishing



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

If youll indulge me, this tale needs a bit of set up.

In January I picked up an 86 St. Croix rod and an Orvis reel (one of the cheaper ones with almost no drag). I got this set up for Small Mouth fishing on the Grand this spring. This is my first fly rod and I have never fished a fly rod before. In addition, I have been tying my own flies this winter. Which has been a good learning experience and a lot of fun.

The other day I had a chance to fish for steelhead on the Ashtabula. I figured in the time I had, I probably wouldnt even find any fish. Well, I was wrong and I did find 5 to 7 steelhead holding in a little riffle I could actually cast far enough to reach. This was the third time I had ever fished with a fly rod. Now I knew going into this that, IF I actually found some fish, and IF I actually hooked up with one, Id be WAY under gunned. Ill chalk it up to luck and not skill but I did hook up with one. This particular steelhead resembled Shamu and not a fresh water fish. So I hook into Shamu and he takes off for the next county. The first thing I learned is that when one of these fish run, they tear off line at approximately 371 miles per hour (I calculated that speed with fuzzy math). Being that the reel has very little drag I thought it would be a good idea to attempt to slow the monster down by pinching the fly line between my finger and the rod grip. The second thing I learned is this is a BAD idea! When fly line is traveling in excess of 370 miles per hour it will burn your flesh in an instant! The third thing I learned is that 6 lb. fluorocarbon as a tippet is WAY to light to turn back a two ton killer whale disguised as a steelhead traveling at the speed of a Top Fuel Dragster!

So if you find a questionably made olive wooly bugger and 3 feet of tippet in a mammoth steelhead in the Ashtabula River keep it as a gift from the Blistered Finger One!

-Randallbob


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

randallbob said:


> If youll indulge me, this tale needs a bit of set up.
> 
> So I hook into Shamu and he takes off for the next county. The first thing I learned is that when one of these fish run, they tear off line at approximately 371 miles per hour (I calculated that speed with fuzzy math).
> 
> -Randallbob


That right there is why I love steelhead. Are you addicted now?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

A couple of years ago, my dad and I were out in the open water when a steelhead hit a dipsy rod and peeled off 300' of line before my dad could pick up the rod (line measured by the line counter). I think he was thirsty for Molsen's as he headed straight for Canada. Instead of trying to tighten the drag a little, my dad tried to put his thumb on the spool to slow it down. This in turn resulted in him burning his thumb. We did eventually get it into the boat, but my dad complained for day's about his thumb after that...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Bob..
That was one of the best posts I have read in a longggg time on ogf.. I loved how you told the tale of your fly fishing woes... well my tip for you now is get a large arbor reel with a good drag... than its all good from there on brother... good luck to you in the near future

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope everyone enjoyed my tale. It was a great (painful) experience I wanted to share with my fellow OGF addicts.

fishinnick,
I am addicted now for sure! I want to get one in and hold it for a picture like they do in the magazines. That way my wife will believe me when I tell her I finally caught one.


Salmon King,
I have a brand new 9' fly rod but I don't have a reel for it yet. I was going to have it ready for fall steelhead but I am seriously thinking about getting it put together this summer and go after some big 'ol fat and nasty carp.

-Randy


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL, I found this to be pretty much the same experience that I had with my first steel on the fly rod. I was left standing in the river with a blank expression on my face thinking What the heck just happened.

The best thing to do when you have a steelie run like that is to hold your rod to the side and try to turn his head toward the bank. This will give you more leverage than holding the rod at a high angle. Another thing is if the drag is not stopping him you can put a little pressure on the edge of the spool with your palm. Make sure the pressure is even or you will bust off and be careful not to catch a knuckle on the handle that's spinning at 150 mph.

I use 6 lb tippet most of the time but I have a reel with a great drag and use a 10 ft rod. It really helps absorb much of the shock so you dont break off.

Good luck, hopefully youll be able out fight the next one and land it!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

That is a great one. Don't feel to bad. Had a 9 wgt, 1x tippet, large arbor Lamson reel with one hell of a drag system and I had 35-40 pound king salmon up on the Oak in New York take me to the backing and almost empty the reel twice. 
Didn't get my hands anywhere near that reel why he was peeling line. 
Steelhead, Salmon both of them are just pure power.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

bigduck10 said:


> That is a great one. Don't feel to bad. Had a 9 wgt, 1x tippet, large arbor Lamson reel with one hell of a drag system and I had 35-40 pound king salmon up on the Oak in New York take me to the backing and almost empty the reel twice.
> Didn't get my hands anywhere near that reel why he was peeling line.
> Steelhead, Salmon both of them are just pure power.


I know what you mean... first time I ever went salmon fishing in NY ..I had my 8 wt and 8 pound leader ...lets just say after many a break off now I use straight 14-12 lb flourish lead. Went last year and slamed the dentures out of em.. between my buddy's and me we landed close to 100 brown trout and salmon ..all on the fly ..






....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Great picture of the NY combat fishing. Heck of a fish as well.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

If you haven't got a reel yet, give the Pflueger Trion some thought. I own 4 of them, a 5wgt, a 7/8 wgt for my flyrods and two 12 wgts for my Speyrods. They have a real good drag system, smooth as glass. You can find them on Ebay for under $100.00. I use the 7/8 wgt for steel on a 10 ft rod, your 9ft rod'll work ok but you'll see many more 10 ft flyrods on steelhead water than 
9ft'ers.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Upon actually looking at the rod I bought in October of 2011 it is a Redington Pursuit 10 foot 7 wt. rod. I guess it is about time to look into getting a reel for this thing. I will look into the Pflueger Trion reel. Thanks Bwana j for the suggestion.

-Randy


----------

